# Komplettlösung - The Whispered World: Komplettlösung des Adventures



## Administrator (8. September 2009)

*Komplettlösung - The Whispered World: Komplettlösung des Adventures*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694523


----------



## furtkamp (8. September 2009)

*AW*

Danke für die Lösung....hänge gerade an der Stelle in Shanas Haus mit der Uhr. Also wäre da jetzt auch selbst nicht drauf gekommen, 



Spoiler



die Uhr nach der Zeit auf dem zettel in Sadwicks Wohnwagen zu stellen.


 Geiles Game aber ziemlich knifflig^^


----------



## Felio (19. September 2009)

*AW:*

Und wenn ich jetzt nichtsahnend die Kommentare durchlese bekomme ich ein Rätsel vorweggenommen. Kannst du vielleicht den letzten Teil in einen Spoiler reintun?


----------



## McDrake (19. September 2009)

*AW:*



Felio schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht den letzten Teil in einen Spoiler reintun?


 Done


----------



## willkeinen (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hm ich komm am wappenrätsel nicht weiter...dumm dass es bei mir ein anderes wappen ist als hier^^
ich hasse schiebepuzzle xD


----------

